# No tengo retroiluminacion en Sony Vaio PCG.71911U



## arielmesa1 (Abr 13, 2013)

Buenas, tengo una maquina sony vaio PCG-71911U que no tengo retroiluminacion, les cuento, la pantalla es nueva, (la cambie porque se rompio) es de led, por lo tanto no tiene inverter, conectando un monitor externo por la salida RGB funciona ok, y ademas en la nueva pantalla la imagen esta pero oscura, sospecho que el error lo cometi yo al cambiar la pantalla con la bateria puesta, por descarte sopecho que se quemo el fusible del maders ya que la pantalla vieja que cambie funcionaba la retro y ahora no, si alguien me puede ayudar se los voy a agradecer, o si me consiguen el Manual tecnico..desde ya muchisimas gracias...


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 13, 2013)

arielmesa1 dijo:


> Buenas, tengo una maquina sony vaio PCG-71911U que no tengo retroiluminacion, les cuento, la pantalla es nueva, (la cambie porque se rompio) es de led, por lo tanto no tiene inverter, conectando un monitor externo por la salida RGB funciona ok, y ademas en la nueva pantalla la imagen esta pero oscura, sospecho que el error lo cometi yo al cambiar la pantalla con la bateria puesta, por descarte sopecho que se quemo el fusible del maders ya que la pantalla vieja que cambie funcionaba la retro y ahora no, si alguien me puede ayudar se los voy a agradecer, o si me consiguen el Manual tecnico..desde ya muchisimas gracias...


Una pantalla LED, no lleva retro-iluminación, ya que el mismo LED emite la luminosidad suficiente para que puedas verlo.

Si la pantalla anterior andaba solo la iluminación, entonces deduzco que se rompió la lógica que controla el display (pantalla). Lo que no me queda claro si es LCD o LED, aunque por ésto


arielmesa1 dijo:


> y ademas en la nueva pantalla la imagen esta pero oscura


Me hace pensar que es un LCD, del cual no funciona la retroiluminación.

El conectar y desconectar cosas tan delicadas en funcionamiento, puede perjudicar no solo al aparato, sino a las personas que lo estén manipulando, en éste caso, solo el aparato. Así mismo creo que solo le cambiaste con la batería puesta, pero no encendida, en éste caso, puede que no haya pasado nada.

Fijate si conectaste bien el flex del display.

Si antes era LCD y luego le pusiste LED, fijate si las conexiones son iguales.

Saludos.


----------



## arielmesa1 (Abr 13, 2013)

Te cuento, cambie la pantalla con la maquina apagada pero la bateria colocada, la pantalla es de led, y la nueva es identica, la misma pantalla, estoy seguro que es el mader, pero me confunde que la imagen está, al cambiar la pantalla cuando saque la vieja, se produjo una pequeña chispa,una descarga, y de ahi en mas el problema, estoy seguro que debe ser el fusible de proteccion, el problema es ubicarlo, voy a subir fotos..



Ahí dejo imagenes, no es mi placa pero es identica..aparentemente el fusible de la retro seria el marron que tiene una H, pero bueno, no estoy seguro y si asi fuera no se de cuantos amperios es, lo medi y no tiene continuidad...Mil gracias a todos..son muy amables


----------



## tiago (Abr 14, 2013)

Parece un fusible, al lado, pone F4. Puedes probar poniendo un fusible de 200/250 mA. a ver que pasa.
O quita el fusible, intercala un amperímetro y observa el consumo.

Saludos.


----------



## ESKALENO (Abr 14, 2013)

Sí pone un amperimetro y enciende se anula la protección.
Sí sospecha que es de ese fusible basta con medirlo a ver sí da continuidad o está abierto
Y sí está abierto, reemplazarlo por uno de 250mA, claro, sí el driver que lleva está bien...


----------



## arielmesa1 (Abr 14, 2013)

El problema seria que no fuese un fusible!! quiza dañe mas la maquina, si alguien supiese con certeza que es un fusible probaría sin dudarlo...todo indica que lo es, peroooo!!


----------



## tiago (Abr 14, 2013)

ESKALENO dijo:


> Sí pone un amperimetro y enciende se anula la protección.



No se anula la protección si mide en la escala de 200 mA que es la que hay que usar. El tester o instrumento lleva un fuse de unos 250 mA.  Si se mide con un instrumento fuera de escala para éste proposito, eso es otra cosa. Ademas de que no tendríamos en la lectura la precisión que nos hace falta.
De todos modos, si usamos un amperimetro de panel, si es cierto que tenemos que ponerle en serie un fusible de protección.



arielmesa1 dijo:


> El problema seria que no fuese un fusible!! quiza dañe mas la maquina, si alguien supiese con certeza que es un fusible probaría sin dudarlo...todo indica que lo es, peroooo!!



Si que es un Fusible, es el mismo tipo que se emplea en los USB, puertos serie etc ...

Saludos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 14, 2013)

A mi me parece leer a un lado del Fusible "1 A", es decir 1 Amperio.
Pero haz primero la prueba con el polímetro a ver si ya enciende.

Un saludo


----------



## arielmesa1 (Abr 14, 2013)

bueno, dos cosas, dice 1A al lado de la sigla F4, pero miren que esta al revés, y bueno si es un fusible esta abierto, ya que lo mido y no tiene continuidad...


----------



## tiago (Abr 14, 2013)

arielmesa1 dijo:


> bueno, dos cosas, dice 1A al lado de la sigla F4, pero mirealor n que esta al revés, y bueno si es un fusible esta abierto, ya que lo mido y no tiene continuidad...



Si, es 1A. Yo, ni habia visto el detalle, cuando digo que necesito unas nuevas gafas.
Mira esto  ...La segunda tabla.

Saludos.


----------



## Cristianailu (Nov 11, 2019)

Hola buenas noches, les hago una consulta! Se podría puentear el fusible h? Ya que no tiene continuidad. 
Gracias


----------



## lynspyre (Nov 11, 2019)

Cristianailu dijo:


> Hola buenas noches, les hago una consulta! Se podría puentear el fusible h? Ya que no tiene continuidad.
> Gracias


Si no tiene continuidad fué que cumplió su función de proteger la placa, mejor busca qué ocasionó que el fusible se abriera.


----------

